# arrow going crazy need help



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm new in bow hunting, bought a mathews last week. Been shooting field tips (target tips) fine with it. Yesterday I went to Academy and bought some more arrows the Easton ST Epic carbon arrows and they shoot the field tips fine as well. But with a broadhead I bought Phantom 100gr and when I shoot with those on the arrow is all over the place and I can't keep it consistant. Even missed the whole target one time and bounced off the side of the target also and also landed a few. Any help would be great guys/gals:help:


----------



## lineman12 (Mar 29, 2005)

I didn't see that shooting thread a few threads down, I think that covered most of my questions.. I hope.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I shoot 100 g field tips and 85 g broadheads. Did the old one shoot broadheads just fine?

That fixed my problem years ago. Also google Archery paper tune for videos


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Even if your bow is tuned shooting thru paper and your shooting fixed bladed heads you still need to tune each BH to each shaft, if you don't expect to your problem to continue....WW


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

I am old school, You need to shoot feathers with a Right Helical (RH) twist and you wont have these problems. Paper tuning is good and balancing out your arrow-broad heads will help, but shooting RH feathers will help you the most. Academy does not sell arrows with feathers, Try a proshop and they can Fletch your arrows or buy some arrows from them with feathers.

Like I said I am old school and I shoot a 30" 2315 Easton, 5" Feathers RH, and 100 grain Muzzy 4 blades, 68 lbs @ 240 fps. With this set up I shoot great groups to 50 yards.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

No need to replace anything, just tune your arrows and be done with it, BTW feathers WILL suck up water, lay down when wet, hit low and it don't have to rain, just be a good foggy morning....WW


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Well now, this could turn into Plastic vs feathers thred. Both have there place but IMO feathers will stabilize a arrow with a brodhead(AwB) better than plastic any day. There are some plastic vanes that will spin a AwB but not what Academy sells.

Archers have used feathers for centuries, I used feathers last weekend in the rain with no problems. I use this product and it works wonderfully http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=5086

If I louse my relice I can shoot fingers, Most people that hunt with AwB use feathers. If I tork the bow when shooting, feathers can help control the arrow. Feathers are a little slower past 40 yards because they have more air drag so they control the arrow better, not many people shoot at game past 40 yards.

Your arrows can be out of tune and have some wobble when you spin them and feathers will stabilize them and you will shoot straight.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats why theres Fords and Chevys, you could also use unscented hairspray...WW


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

*Hairspray*



wet dreams said:


> That's why there's Fords and Chevys, you could also use unscented hairspray...WW


We used it some time ago and it makes the feathers stiff, but most of all it adds weight to the rear of the arrow. The powder stuff will not add weight and repel moisture like water running off a ducks back.


----------

